# Input on Lamancha buck



## Blue Dog Farms (Nov 26, 2011)

Going to look at this guy tomorrow. Hes 9mnths old. Out of good lines. Thanks


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh  if you would kindly critique him for me  Im still learning and could use the input


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 27, 2011)

I am no export, so I will just say, I really like his markings.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Nov 27, 2011)

Me too  His full brother is has done very well in the show ring and is pretty well know around here so Im pretty excited!! Cant wait to see him.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice looking boy.  I love how straight his legs are and his nice high/open escutcheon.   It is really hard to see rump angle, length of body and angulation in the rear from these three photos.  If at all possible, you want to see photos of his dam's udder, his sire's dam's udder, and any mammaries from aunts, granddams or sisters.  Pretty is as pretty does.  You can have the BEST conformed buck in the universe, but if his milk/mammary genetics stink, is he really worth it?  Unless of course your does have perfect mammaries and milk just the way you want and you have some comformation flaw that you are working really hard on.  Oy... gotta love the complicated mess that is breeding and genetics.

I just noticed that Tomorrow is Today... did you get him?  If so... MORE PHOTOS PLEASE!!! I love my lamanchas


----------



## sunny (Nov 27, 2011)

Measure his ears...they look like they're pushing the 1 inch limit for registration. 
 He's got some really good points, I second seeing his mothers udder, his chest and brisket may be a little weak, hard to tell in pics. I love his coloring  and his strong feet and long strong neck.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Nov 29, 2011)

I did get him, he wont come home until after Christmas though we have some fences to fix and goats to move. I also fell in love with his pasture mate and am hoping to get both of them. The second one is out of Glen Mythos Kronos hes 2 and will go nicely with my Glen Mythos does I have to wait and see if hes available a breeder wants to collect semen from him and then may sell him or consider a coownership   Pics soon


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 29, 2011)

congrats, on the new buck.


----------



## Cara Peachick (Dec 4, 2011)

Congratulations!  I also like his markings and am no expert but like what I know of his conformation too.  However, I also noticed his ears.  I think they may be elf ears - or at least elfish.  Is he registered?


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Dec 4, 2011)

He is registered and out of very good lines. I noticed the ears too but he is registered out of Noble Oaks lines


----------



## HB Sheep & Goat Farm (Dec 5, 2011)

Blue Dog Farms said:
			
		

> He is registered and out of very good lines. I noticed the ears too but he is registered out of Noble Oaks lines


For a buck to be registered he has to be gopher eared which is 1" at the most. He does look elfish but they look to be under an inch


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Dec 5, 2011)

Well both boys will come home tomorrow!! Yay!!!


----------

